# Who here are lefties?



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've come to the conclusions that most lefties are knife knuts in one way or another. Or at the very least lefties love doing things and or making things with their hands. 

I'd like to make a poll of how many and who here are lefties here in this beloved forum of ours and maybe find out the ratio of lefties and righties here is just to see. =D

Thanks.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not but nearly half of my coworkers are. It's the most lefties I've ever seen out of any place I have worked. One of them won't use a right handed fish spat, or buy his own, he just bends the house ones till they're unusable by anyone, right or left handed.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 15, 2013)

Get back in the cave! No! bad! Forum for righties only! except for lefty he got cool stuff. The rest of you back in the cave. unless you too have cool stuff. everyone else back in the cave. evil lefties trying to rule the world.....grumble.......grumble, grumble.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 15, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Get back in the cave! No! bad! Forum for righties only! except for lefty he got cool stuff. The rest of you back in the cave. unless you too have cool stuff. everyone else back in the cave. evil lefties trying to rule the world.....grumble.......grumble, grumble.


:rofl2:


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't even get me started on outey belly buttons. I used to date a girl who was a lefty with an outey belly button , crooked toes with the weird snaggle toe nail from wearing her jimmy choos heels and loved french's yellow mustard, she had to go, I got to many freaks in my life as it is.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

so we lefties are freaks now? =p

well i do admit that i am a bit of a freak. 

i think your ex is an exception to the rule. =D

i have a righty fish spat and it annoys the heck out of me, i wanna cut it so it works lefty. thanks for reminding me that i really have to look for a lefty friendly fish spat. rawr.

I wanna have cool stuff that's why i'm in this forum! =pppp


what did you mean by crooked toes? toes like ginger? we have a term for that, feet that look a lot like ginger. ginger feet! =D


----------



## RobinW (Feb 15, 2013)

I'n definitively a lefty! so much i can't really write my name legible with my right hand....

Either way lefties might not be very artistic, but we are smarter :tease:


----------



## labor of love (Feb 15, 2013)

i was seriously comtemplating a lefty roll call thread the other day! im pretty curious who among us is left handed!!!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

haha. it's coz of all these lefty specific threads that have been popping up so i gave in. i wanted to do the roll call since the other day as well.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 15, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> french's yellow mustard



uke:

On topic:

Lefties???!!

uke:


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

:knife::tease::spin chair:


----------



## rdm_magic (Feb 15, 2013)

Leftie reporting in. Often think after browsing knife forums that there seem to be a real good amount of lefties, more than the meager offerings for us from companies would suggest.


----------



## eto (Feb 15, 2013)

Lefty here born and raised. We rule and split atom's like Albert Einstein!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

as mentioned in other threads i'm not a born lefty. i'm more of a confused dominant hand guy. only things my right hand can't do is cut with knives, write and shoot a basketball.

am more ambidextrous than anything.


----------



## Igasho (Feb 15, 2013)

wife is a lefty, im a righty makes for interesting times if we dont plan our seats at a restaurant


----------



## mkmk (Feb 15, 2013)

Lefty here.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

so far it's 5.... anyone else? =D


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 15, 2013)

My son and wife are lefties, part of the reason why I always sharpen close to 50/50 and don't choose d shaped handles.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 15, 2013)

I am a lefty. Use my right hand for the odd thing, but about 90% of the time it's my left hand


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm another sinister lefty...handedness that is. In grade school they tried to make my a righty though...didn't work out well. I use my right foot for kickball though...and fire longarms right-handed (and switch eyes too).


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

i heard in mainland china, the chinese consider left handedness bad luck in the family. koreans and japanese also force kids to become righties from i know. i've seen a japanese drama that had in it a cooking theme. and in that story the teacher used to cook and cut with as a lefty but was forced by his master to use his right hand, during his teaching stint, he too was tellng this lefty kid to learn to be a righty. i say that's just wrong.

just wanted to share that.

nice to see that there are more lefties here adding themselves to the poll.


----------



## K-Fed (Feb 15, 2013)

Lefty here, and about 5 more at work in a kitchen of 10


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 15, 2013)

Now that I am awake post work I also remember reading a statistic that the incidence of left handedness is the same in most prisons as it is in most kitchens, that is unusually high. I'm not speculating on what this means but with five lefties in a kitchen of eleven, I'm starting to believe.

I wouldn't try to rig up a lefty fish spat, they are pretty cheap from most restaurant suppliers. That's why the rest of the staff, including the other four lefties can't understand why this guy ruins all these spatulas. On the needing stuff front one of them also has a lefty peeler


----------



## labor of love (Feb 15, 2013)

i still play guitar right handed though. and when i was younger i would bat both ways.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 15, 2013)

Lefty here, but am very ambidextrous.


----------



## Birnando (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm also a lefty, though highly ambidextrous by now


----------



## Lefty (Feb 15, 2013)

Mine's just an ironic nickname.


----------



## convis (Feb 15, 2013)

im a lefty too, 
i became a knife nut because of it more or less. Searching for why my brand new japanese knife felt strange cutting. daves blog, here and now my spare cash is called knife money.


----------



## mhenry (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a lefty


----------



## Zwiefel (Feb 15, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> i heard in mainland china, the chinese consider left handedness bad luck in the family. koreans and japanese also force kids to become righties from i know. i've seen a japanese drama that had in it a cooking theme. and in that story the teacher used to cook and cut with as a lefty but was forced by his master to use his right hand, during his teaching stint, he too was tellng this lefty kid to learn to be a righty. i say that's just wrong.
> 
> just wanted to share that.
> 
> nice to see that there are more lefties here adding themselves to the poll.



In the middle ages, it was considered a sign of being in league with satan (or something of that flavor). In fact, the Latin root for "left-handed" and "sinister/evil" are the same. And the root for "right-handed" and "dextrous/skilled" are the same.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinistral_and_dextral

People would be harassed and discriminated against for being left-handed. Not at all surprised this is still going on in a lot of places.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for the info zwiefel. being a catholic (non-practicing) in a very catholic country i actually find that a fun detail. and a complement. lol.

if i had kids i'd want at least one of them be a lefty. not by forcing them to be though. lol.


----------



## stevenStefano (Feb 16, 2013)

I remember an old relative of mine who fought in WW2 telling me he was born left handed but because ambidextrous because he was forced to use his right hand for everything when he was at school


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 16, 2013)

interesting as to see how society forces its will on people. it's like peer pressure for society.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2013)

Back In The Cave! Play time is over!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol Son.

I'm pretty surprised, I thought the numbers would be lower.


----------



## capid1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Another lefty here! Never learned to play to the guitar as I couldn't find someone to teach a lefty.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 17, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> Back In The Cave! Play time is over!


Son, I know someone who suspected you of being a lefty as well...


----------



## K-Fed (Feb 17, 2013)

labor of love said:


> i still play guitar right handed though. and when i was younger i would bat both ways.



+1. All my guitars are righty.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 17, 2013)

hey capid1, didn't know that you were a lefty.



> +1. All my guitars are righty.



another reason why i never learned guitar since I was a lefty. not that i could ever play a tune on anything. lol. I'm musically declined. lol.

they do make pretty good bang for the buck guitars here in my country. there's a province in my country that's renowned for their handmade guitars. there's Places in Cebu and Dumaguete that makes them that's pretty known for them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 17, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> In the middle ages, it was considered a sign of being in league with satan (or something of that flavor). In fact, the Latin root for "left-handed" and "sinister/evil" are the same. And the root for "right-handed" and "dextrous/skilled" are the same.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinistral_and_dextral
> 
> People would be harassed and discriminated against for being left-handed. Not at all surprised this is still going on in a lot of places.



Interesting,seems alot of things took the rap in middle ages in the name of religion.Some cultures worshiped cats,other's burned them alive,of course Bloody Mary burned a few hundred protestants,before Elizabeth took the throne.

I am mostly Right handed,but I shoot a gun left,pool cue,& eat left figure that out.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 18, 2013)

Benuser said:


> Son, I know someone who suspected you of being a lefty as well...



alas, no. I do not meddle with dark forces but, you have peeked my interest.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 18, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> alas, no. I do not meddle with dark forces but, you have peeked my interest.


When I tried your "Trompette" it felt awkward to me, so I suspected you, but you've been cleared since.


----------



## Rotary (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a lefty, though the nuns tried their best to convert me. When repeatedly removing the pencil from my left hand and putting it in my right didn't work, they left me to figure it out on my own. To this day I still hold a pen in a "unique" fashion.

There are only two things I cannot do left handed: use scissors and shoot a pistol (though I shoot a rifle left handed - how's that for bizarre?).


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 18, 2013)

all us lefties are confused with our handedness i'm afraid.


----------

